# Another stay away from keystone campers thread



## walters (Jul 6, 2018)

My wife and I have a 2015 sprinter 5th wheel
Camper, shelter kept, excellent condition top to bottom,  we pulled it to Florida beginning of the month, roads were rough up and down i95, alot of bouncing on and off the bridges, my 5th wheel stress cracked the fiberglass on each side in front of the front slides, yep, 30k dollar camper, stress cracked. Called keystone, they said that's 3 years old like we use these everyday. Said they couldn't do anything it might have been something I done to it. They said the whole front end would have to be tore apart, there is some broke frame or broke metal studs in there some where.
  These things are suppose to be designed to go up and down the road, my local body shop told me keystone campers were bad about doing this, got online and sure enough they are all over the net, so please think twice before buying a keystone product, my local dealer quit carrying keystone cause they couldnt get them to cover anything, they only carry forest river products now.


----------



## walters (Jul 6, 2018)

Just thought I would mention if any of u got nationwide insurance they are dragging there tail too


----------



## grady white (Jul 7, 2018)

Man ...I hate that , Keystone charges a premium for their products too, I imagine the insurance company is going to say it's a manufacturer defect and deny coverage unless they write an all risk policy and it's not excluded ..good luck with it , I know that would make me sick...we have a cruiser rv and trying to get some things fixed on it while it's still under warranty ...ours has a fiberglass shell too and I do think that may be a disadvantage compared to metal siding but fiberglass does look better to me. Keystone needs to step up and make it right . I wonder how they would even fix that ? It's obvious that is a manufacturing defect, they should know a camper is going to flex going down the road. I don't care for lawyers in general but I think I would have to reach out to one unless they fix it...that's way too nice of a camper to have something like that happen, if that is common with their campers I'm surprised they don't have a class action case against them already.


----------



## walters (Jul 8, 2018)

I collided with a bump in the road, that's what I carry collision insurance for, they are going to pay one way or the other. But  gonna push them to go after keystone when done, iu m not one for lawyers either but I know how to use one


----------



## grady white (Jul 8, 2018)

10-4 ... a collision with something would certainly be a covered claim. It's amazing when a company like Keystone acts like they have no responsibility in a situation like this ...if I ran my business that way I would be out of business ! I have read some horror stories on just about all of the camper manufacturers , they are all made in Indiana ...makes you wonder if they are all made in the same factory with a different sticker for each brand ?? Wish you the best on it . Hopefully your insurance will pay and then subrogate against Keystone to get their money back if they feel it's a manufacturer defect that should withstand a bump in the road ..the good thing is the insurance company has way more money in the bank than Keystone ...I don't think Keystone could afford to fight the insurance company in court ... that would be like me taking Donald Trump to court ...I couldn't afford it !!! and I like the Donald!


----------



## walters (Jul 8, 2018)

Suppose to know something tomorrow, no keystone said first thing they wouldn't responsible, there will be plenty of pictures taking and I'll be posting, if I can stop one or 2 people from buying It will cost them what it would have cost to do the right thing


----------



## grady white (Jul 9, 2018)

yep and may save someone else from having to deal with something like that .best of luck with it ...it makes my stomach hurt and it's not even my camper !


----------



## walters (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, insurance company refused to pay, blamed it on poor workman ship, said that wouldn't covered, I ask them who they sent out to tear into it to prove that, NOBODY,  so I'm 44 years old , ran a business 20 years without sueing anyone, hired my first lawyer today, sueing insurance company for breach of contract,. Contacted Ga insurance commission to file a complaint, they acted bum founded, said they would have to call me back on a Rv policy don't know much about them. Never seen such bull


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 9, 2018)

Dang dude. This sucks bigly.  
I hope you get results

Subscribe to Trailer Life magazine and send them your story.  They post articles like this every month and they contact manufacturers to press for results


----------



## walters (Jul 10, 2018)

I am a subscriber to trailer life magazine, and a elite Good sams member, that is a great idea TNT, figure the more I push better off I’ll be, the insurance company is what really disappoints me right now. I pay them every month and they are supposed to be there to protect me from things like this. When the adjuster came out he went over that camper like a fine tooth comb, took picture of every seal on roof, stepped in every corner, videoed entire ceiling on inside, they was hunting any reason not to pay and when they couldn’t find nothing they blamed it on poor Workman ship, this camper been going up and down the road for 3 years now, that poor workmanship not gonna fly, and what tops it off the whole time he’s taking pictures he’s saying this camper still looks like a brand new one..


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 10, 2018)

Insurance companies are of the devil.
They're trained reply is no.


----------



## grady white (Jul 10, 2018)

I had a feeling the insurance carrier may deny it ...I don't know of any carrier that would cover that ...if you want to PM me your number I can give you the number of an independent insurance adjuster who is a friend of mine and he can give you his professional opinion for free. The insurance commissioner's office is going to make a decision based off of how the policy reads / wether it is a covered peril or not.  Being that you have knowledge of Keystone having a history of this problem, an attorney may pursue a class action suit against Keystone with you serving as the class rep. This is not something Keystone would want at all and may offer to make it right to avoid a class action. Keep us updated ..this is a very interesting case for sure . Keystone should pay to have it shipped to their factory and fix the problem and deliver it back to you freshly waxed !!


----------



## walters (Jul 10, 2018)

I think the insurance company should be responsible, so does shop, so does my attorney,  seen progressive up there righting a check for one that done the same and it's not a keystone, they yell poor workmanship , I said prove it, show me some evidence, we carry insurance to protect us, they trained to say no, this incident did happen in the road


----------



## grady white (Jul 10, 2018)

I see where you are coming from no doubt ..... adjusters aren't trained to say no though by any means , I have worked with many different adjusters for almost 25 years with a lot of different carriers and they go off the policy coverages , Progressive may write an all risk policy on campers instead of a listed peril policy which may be why they paid a similar claim, now some adjusters are better to work with than others that's for sure and some companies are better to work with than others, you may be onto something though, if a bump in the road caused it, that is a collision claim for sure and would be covered, but Keystone and any other RV manufacturer should build a better product or have a warning sticker that says do not tow or fiberglass may crack , they know there will be bumps in the road, I hope it all works out for you for and best of luck with it.


----------



## week 13 (Jul 24, 2018)

Good luck with that. I can assure you Keystone does not care about their reputation or how many angry customers are out there. 
I talked some tent campers out of Camping World and Keystone this past weekend.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 1, 2019)

How did this turn out?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 3, 2019)

Got a budfy that is on here. His had a water leak. His ins totaled !! Now a leak that leaks long enough to total....Ins could have said...you let it leak long enough to total without noticeing ?? I believe I would have burned it down !!


----------

